# Which banks work best with Express Pay?



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

My current credit union debit doesn't work for instant pay at all. Looking for some information regarding how fast your bank lets the fund be available.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Chase worked for me....i think

I only ever cashed out express pay damage/cleaning fees cause else they love to adjust em down later


----------



## la247 (Apr 18, 2015)

wells fargo. deposit in minutes


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

53.com Fifth Third is ok.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wells Fargo, under 5 minutes...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Chase worked for me....i think
> 
> I only ever cashed out express pay damage/cleaning fees cause else they love to adjust em down later


I agree,anytime I cash out through express pay,chase it in there within thirty minutes.


----------



## skeeter44 (Jul 3, 2016)

I work with Suntrust . Express pay is almost instant.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

skeeter44 said:


> I work with Suntrust . Express pay is almost instant.


Damn,they still have suntrust,I have not seen them since the 90s


----------



## zennappi (Aug 3, 2016)

Chase in under 15 min typically.


----------



## skeeter44 (Jul 3, 2016)

SunTrust is in SC, GA and NC. Don't know about other states.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Onthelake56 said:


> 53.com Fifth Third is ok.


Fifth Third bank here too. If I request Express Pay before 4:00pm, the money is in my checking account 2 mornings later...except for Sunday. Fifth Third bank treats Express Pay as a "Debit Card Return" for me, which is probably why there's a delay. Weird. But I can live with it. The 50 cent fee is reasonable too.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

skeeter44 said:


> SunTrust is in SC, GA and NC. Don't know about other states.


All over here in Florida as well


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

TD Bank is almost instant as well. 

being that some banks are regional, it might help if you look at some of your regional banks, and make the inquiry about them specifically.


----------



## SanJoseLyft (Sep 19, 2016)

Chase is the way to go. They are typically everywhere. Express pay always happens for me within 3 minutes.


----------



## Tara Kurtich (Aug 7, 2017)

Regions Bank here in New Orleans always posted my Express Pay. Then all of a sudden, Lyft sends me msgs that my bank isnt taking it. I called my bank and they said they do take it. Lyft BLAMING bank.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn,they still have suntrust,I have not seen them since the 90s


They named a stadium after it too here in Atlanta (or sponsor for it)!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jamesp1234 said:


> They named a stadium after it too here in Atlanta (or sponsor for it)!


Ok,I thought they got bought out.


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Ally Bank. The first time it took about an hour. I think the bank just needed to recognize the depositor. All the rest of the times it's instant, I mean in seconds.


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

Uber card doesn't work...


----------

